
Totally stressed out? Sync to Paper - marcosvpj
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TotallyStressedOutSyncToPaper.aspx
======
marxidad
I find a Surface Pro with Mischief¹ to be more effective—it has seemingly
infinite zoom.

¹ [https://www.madewithmischief.com/](https://www.madewithmischief.com/)

------
techbio
This is a bit time consuming, but maintained impatience with scattered code
and concepts is much more so.

